# women



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

anybody know of a foolproof way of not getting in trouble with the old lady for fishing too much? seems to be a reaccuring theme when I get striper fever each winter.
Of course other than finding another woman!!
"what is more imporntant me or fishing" ?????????????????


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Give her your credit card and send her shopping for lures!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

thats hilarious, I'll have to try it


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I don't have that problem.
I take my wife with me, she loves to fish.
Guess who's the one that is likely to be skunked when she goes with me?


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

repair5343,
You are a blessed man!

Soapfish


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Rockhead,
Return home with a boquet of flowers or a box of chocolates...she'll learn to like fishing in time...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Depending on how often you plan to fish, she might just develop an allergy from all those flowers and puff up like a blow toad--from either the flowers or the chocolates. To be on the safe side, I would recommend you limit your outings to every so often.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Hey thrifty angler. That was a very short post, for you.  Are ya feelin' okay?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Rockhead I always tell mine that there are a lot of other worse habbits/hobbies than fishing that I could take up instead of fishing.You know like giving away dollar bills at the local "dancing" bars instead of going to look for fish at nights. So far it seems to be working. A man has to have some way to relax!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Rockhead I always tell mine that there are a lot of other worse habbits/hobbies than fishing that I could take up instead of fishing.You know like giving away dollar bills at the local "dancing" bars instead of going to look for fish at nights. So far it seems to be working. A man has to have some way to relax!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Shoeless*

I'm feeling a bit more thrifty these days. Gotta prepare for Xmas presents. I would have liked to give a dollars worth. But this time I can only afford 2 cents worth.  And I had to borrow that two cents after spending a bundle on the Turkey Day fixins. 
Thanks for the concern. But don't worry. After the holidays are over I'll publish the novel I have stored up. Just to let you know in advance. It's coming soon.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Also, if you can get your spouse to enjoy eating the fish--that will help.

I always make sure I help out more than normal with the kids the day after a fishing trip. She notices it and thinks it is because the fishing helped me out.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

its essential to present the flowers before fishing, thisll help to negate any ensuing wrath. i find preparing the catch well for dinner also helps to get me outta some of the heat. and if its really gonna be a trip worth the while, u can offer to watch some girly movie like the yaya sisterhood or something or other..


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yaya my as# but a good idea anyway, she likes to eat fish, but not enought to keep my freezer from overfilling.

hey thrifty, I see your not one to hold grudges. thanx for the reply


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The best way I've found is to give her no reason why you can't go for example do everything that needs to be done and ask to help her often then she feels guilty about saying no. Now this works about 60% of the time the other 40% you and to deal with her getting mad but like someone early stated flowers and credit cards turns frowns into smiles


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Rockhead
I agree with cocoflea but what I would like to add is let her know a few days in advance when you plan on going, it seems to help instead of springing it on her the night before. This has been a big issue in my house for years and especially during hunting season. I think I got the technique down pretty good. I let the old lady know what day I plan to hunt/fish,usually 5 days ahead of time, then I dont mention it again until the night before. And in the mean time I kiss butt and help out around the house and stuff. It works out pretty good. The key is not to seem too excited about your excursion. Hope this helps.....


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Now, I'll include myself in with the group when I say...

Like ain't this a great board to get life advice on!  Yep, stick with us and the divorce is guaranteed. 

I say take 'er fishing on a blustery December morning and you'll never hear flak again!


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

I guess I'm lucky when it is warm she goes along and when it's cold I drive her nuts in the house the week before so she is glad to get rid of me for a few days.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I guess I'm a lucky man too. I have been fishing or camping or hunting every weekend from July till now and no problems. My fishing partner has to do the credit card thing, it been an expensive fishing season for him. But this weekend is the end of hunting season so its time to do all the house I put off so I wont have any problems next season. Opps I almost forgot ICE Fishing back home in NY....might have to give up a credit card


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ever since I developed a "problem" I've explained to the various women in my life that I have a "problem". Never a problem..... as married, no problem!

Yeah, right.........but, if you do right, fishing is the least of their concerns


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Or do like me an just stay single,no problem!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I moved 7 blocks from bay, bought wife here own rod and reels..She likes to fish now and if I say I am going fishing she can always find me..She never has said anything yet except use your own equipment.


----------

